# Looking for advice--considering Cheng-Baguazhang



## TheThirdAncestor (Jul 11, 2016)

Hello everyone! I'm a beginner in Hung Gar and Wing Chun (1 year) and have been looking to see which Chinese martial arts are available in my area and I found a school that teaches Cheng-Style Baguazhang. My question is would it be counterproductive to my current training to pursue Baguazhang (given the differences in movement, stances, etc.) or could it be beneficial?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 11, 2016)

Don't know Hung gar but Bagua us very different from Wing Chun and I would look at it more as giving you a different perspective

How long have you been doing Hung Gar and Wing Chun?

As for Cheng style, I rather like it, but I have only trained a little of it.


----------



## TheThirdAncestor (Jul 11, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> Don't know Hung gar but Bagua us very different from Wing Chun and I would look at it more as giving you a different perspective
> 
> How long have you been doing Hung Gar and Wing Chun?
> 
> As for Cheng style, I rather like it, but I have only trained a little of it.



I've been practicing both for a year--the school I go to teaches them in tandem (and Tai Chi as well). I agree that compared to Wing Chun it is completely different. As a beginner I'm unsure if pursuing a new martial art style would negatively impact what I'm currently learning.

I've done a little research on Cheng style but what does it primarily focus on comparatively to other styles of Baguazhang and/or other martial arts? (I'm aware of the circle walking and fluid movements)


----------



## Buka (Jul 11, 2016)

I don't know anything about it, but welcome to MartialTalk, bro. 
You'll likely get some good info here.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 12, 2016)

TheThirdAncestor said:


> I've been practicing both for a year--the school I go to teaches them in tandem (and Tai Chi as well). I agree that compared to Wing Chun it is completely different. As a beginner I'm unsure if pursuing _*a new martial art style would negatively impact what I'm currently learning*_.



It could



TheThirdAncestor said:


> I've done a little research on Cheng style but what does it primarily focus on comparatively to other styles of Baguazhang and/or other martial arts? (I'm aware of the circle walking and fluid movements)



You are asking for a book here.

All I can tell you is I trained a lot of Taijiquan and a lot of Xingyiquan and a little Baguazhang (and even less Wing Chun) and of the few styles of bagua I have had some little exposure to I liked Cheng best, lot of Shuaijiao in Cheng. However after training Cheng for a bit I came to the conclusion (and this may just be me) that to do Baguazhang justice that I would need to stop training both Taiji and Xingyi and focus only on Bagua.

But with that said you may want to give it a try. You may find it is exactly what you want and go full on Bagua.


----------



## TheThirdAncestor (Jul 12, 2016)

Buka said:


> I don't know anything about it, but welcome to MartialTalk, bro.
> You'll likely get some good info here.



Thanks Buka!



Xue Sheng said:


> All I can tell you is I trained a lot of Taijiquan and a lot of Xingyiquan and a little Baguazhang (and even less Wing Chun) and of the few styles of bagua I have had some little exposure to I liked Cheng best, lot of Shuaijiao in Cheng. However after training Cheng for a bit I came to the conclusion (and this may just be me) that to do Baguazhang justice that I would need to stop training both Taiji and Xingyi and focus only on Bagua.
> 
> But with that said you may want to give it a try. You may find it is exactly what you want and go full on Bagua.



Thank you Xue Sheng for your input. It probably would be best to simply go down to a class and see if it's up my alley or not.


----------

